# Anyone applied Granular Fert with 1590 no till drill



## bhamrick (Jan 4, 2013)

Any of you guys ever applied Fertilizer using a 1590 no till with the grain box only. Common sense tells me not to do this due to fertilizer corrosiveness but I have heard of some mixing wheat and fertilizer together in the grain box and no tilling with success. We have always broadcast granular and I am determined to find a way to get at least P & K below the surface with the equipment we currently have. I've looked at liquid setups to apply in furrow using the no till but I'm not sold on liquid fertilizer and from what I read on here very few of you guys are.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Not mine. Have you looked into the fertilizer box attachment for it?


----------



## bhamrick (Jan 4, 2013)

I've attempted to look at the combination box parts and diagrams on jdparts but it's not very clear of what all I would need to convert the grain box. i wish it was as easy as just getting a price on an attachment like the seed box but I have yet to see an option for that thru jdparts. Per the diagrams the box itself is the most confusing as I can't tell if I would have to basically do away with the grain box and buy parts for making it a combo box or if you simply convert the grain box. It is clear that the fertilizer part does have dedicated metering system feed cups ect.. With fertilizer tubes that Y into the seed tubes of the grain box.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mighty expensive piece of equipment to have rotted out by fertilizer. Maybe search the web for aftermarket boxes for it?

When we still used dry fertilizer for starter in corn, the boxes were fiberglass with cast iron parts, would power wash those parts when done and take everything off we could and soak em in a five gallon bucket of used oil, would still rust up. On our fertilizer spreader anything that gives us problems that isn't already stainless gets changed to stainless if possible.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

^^^I wouldn't do it to mine but it is an option if you want to. Do you have an operators manual? I think there's a section in it about the fertilizer option.


----------

